# 2009 Cruze Diesel does not want to start



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

By "does not even try to start" do you mean it doesn't turn over at all? Or does it turn over but just won't fire?

Not sure what the differences are with the 2014 North American Diesel and yours, but if you have an EGR valve, you could check that. Mine was stuck and wouldn't allow the vehicle to start.


----------



## dimpeev (Apr 11, 2017)

When i put the key and turn it, if the check engine light doesnt show up, the car doesnt turn over at all. There is only a click sound, maybe a relay, and thats all. The last time this happened was when i stopped on a traffic light. As soon as i got to neatural gear, the engine stopped. And then the problem with the missing check light appeared again.
Also, If i put and turn the key, and the check light shows up, the car starts without any problem.


The main problem is that the car doesnt record any error codes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dimpeev said:


> When i put the key and turn it, if the check engine light doesnt show up, the car doesnt turn over at all. There is only a click sound, maybe a relay, and thats all. The last time this happened was when i stopped on a traffic light. As soon as i got to neatural gear, the engine stopped. And then the problem with the missing check light appeared again.
> Also, If i put and turn the key, and the check light shows up, the car starts without any problem.
> 
> 
> The main problem is that the car doesnt record any error codes.


I would start with the battery and battery cables. Sounds like a complete loss of electricity due to an open (or short) circuit.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

There's a recall for the BCM in the 2009/2010 Korean-built diesel Cruze, which includes these symptoms.


----------

